# What is the best bike shop in San Francisco or on the penninsula?



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

I was thinking of getting my first road bike so I can do a century ride in march and wanted to know where to go and what a decent entry level road bike would cost. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

DalyCityDad said:


> I was thinking of getting my first road bike so I can do a century ride in march and wanted to know where to go and what a decent entry level road bike would cost. Any help would be appreciated.


I doubt any person this board can authoritatively state what the best one is, but here are my two recommendations:


Mike's Bikes
I've been here a few times, and bought my girlfriend's Specialized Dolce here. I've been really impressed by the quality of the service and feel like everyone I've dealt with there has been straight with me. I think this is a great shop to get a first bike.
Calmar Bicycles
I have less experience with this shop, but the mechanics impressed me with their skill. They seem to do a lot of custom builds, and build all bikes up to order by default, which says a lot to me.

I think Mike's Bikes also has a location further north and closer to SF, if that's where you are.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike's Bikes has a location in SF on Howard Street off of 8th. They also have a location in Palo Alto where I bought my Cannondale Prophet back in '05. I actually went to the SF store first but they didn't have the bike in my size but the PA store did so I drove down there instead of waiting two days for them to ship it up the peninsula.

I like Pacific Bikes on Fourth between Folsom and Harrison Streets. There's always Roaring Mouse Cycles on Irving (?), American Cyclery on Stanyan, and number of other bike stores around The City that you can stop by to look around.

The problem is that if you are looking at the lower end spectrum of bikes then you probably should try looking at Performance Bike on Brannan or REI but be warned that they're not so big on fitting the bike to you or making any real attempt at it. They'll get you in the ballpark as far as fit is concerned but they won't fine-tune it for you like other shops will. If you measure yourself before heading out to Performance or REI then you will at least know what size bike to buy and the stem length can be fine tuned by you or you can have them do it (I think they will charge you for it but I'm not 100% sure on this).

Unfortunately, there aren't any bike stores in Daly City worth your time to go to (Broadmoor Bikes is a joke). Look at San Francisco or San Mateo to San Jose.

If worst comes to worst, you can always buy online and have someone local put it together (hint, hint as I'm near Southgate and Westmoore).


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I'd check out sports basement for a decent entry level road bike. all the bike shops above are good shops, but for a deal sports basement is usually 10 to 15% below MSRP. They don't have fancy brands, but you'll get bang for your buck there. I think they carry Felt, Fuji and Jamis.


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I've found Mike's Bikes to be nothing but liars and cheats. Pertty much scum.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

skip said:


> I've found Mike's Bikes to be nothing but liars and cheats. Pertty much scum.


Please provide details to substantiate your claim! What store, what employees, and what happened?

I can speak of my experiences with one Mike's Bikes store (Palo Alto), and I have nothing but praise for their sales guys, the sales manager and the mechanics. The sales guy that I worked with went the extra mile to bring in bikes for me to test ride, and helped me with endless questions on fit and sizing. He helped my through the process of special ordering a frame from Specialized. The sales manager was awesome on taking care of some little details for me. The mechanics cut my steerer tube down to size, for free, on short notice while I was waiting. I bought them some baklava to say thanks. I would happily shop there again or recommend them to my friends.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Please provide details to substantiate your claim! What store, what employees, and what happened?
> 
> I can speak of my experiences with one Mike's Bikes store (Palo Alto), and I have nothing but praise for their sales guys, the sales manager and the mechanics. The sales guy that I worked with went the extra mile to bring in bikes for me to test ride, and helped me with endless questions on fit and sizing. He helped my through the process of special ordering a frame from Specialized. The sales manager was awesome on taking care of some little details for me. The mechanics cut my steerer tube down to size, for free, on short notice while I was waiting. I bought them some baklava to say thanks. I would happily shop there again or recommend them to my friends.


My experience has been very similar. Yes, do tell!


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

if you want to get into cycling, do the following:

make a budget for the bike
make a budget for the gear (helmet, shorts, shoes, gloves, glasses, pedals, pump, flat kit, etc)

spend a lot of money on shorts and the fit, and you will be a life long fan

worst thing you can do is jump on and jump off then dump your bike on craigslist

ask your cycling buddies for help, join the movement


----------



## sf_loft (Oct 5, 2009)

I recently purchased my first road bike from Summit Bicycles in Burlingame. It's on California Dr. right off the Broadway exit on 101. Staff was very helpful, no pressure sales, and they encourage you to try all the bikes. Prices are OK but you should be able to haggle a bit off the sticker. They have a lot of end-of-year deals on remaining 09's which will save you a lot of money. If you purchase your bike at Summit, you get a free lifetime tune-up at any of their 4 locations. I brought my bike in twice already and you don't have to make an appointment. Staff is super friendly and any time you need to refitting because you got new saddles / shoes, just bring your bike in and they'll spend the time to refit you for free.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

Go a little further north. Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito. They are a bit busy, but when they get to you, you get the best service and advice.


----------



## eg1vin (May 6, 2008)

zott28 said:


> I'd check out sports basement for a decent entry level road bike. all the bike shops above are good shops, but for a deal sports basement is usually 10 to 15% below MSRP. They don't have fancy brands, but you'll get bang for your buck there. I think they carry Felt, Fuji and Jamis.


:thumbsup: for Sports Basement. This is biased because I work there in the bike shop. We also started carrying Look recently, and Cannondale at our Walnut Creek and Sunnyvale locations. We can even have the Cannondales transferred over to the Presidio location for you to test ride. We can also order any bike from these manufacturers if they're in stock.

Our prices are pretty competitive and we price match as well. In addition you get free maintenance for 2 years, and a free pro fit. All labor on the bike for those 2 years are also included, ie. computer installs, chain replacements, bar tape, etc.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

DalyCityDad said:


> I was thinking of getting my first road bike so I can do a century ride in march and wanted to know where to go and what a decent entry level road bike would cost. Any help would be appreciated.



As long as you stay away from Rockville Bikes, then your chances are good.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought both my wife's bikes (MTB and road) from Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto and I'd agree with the original opinion that they are a pretty good place to go for a first bike - floor guys were quite knowledgeable and helpful. The one thing I don' t like is that they'll try to get you to pay for a service plan where my experience with other shops is that they'll handle routine service for free for some time (or lifetime). On the plus side, since I service our bikes myself, I benefit from not needing that and getting the lower price.

I almost bought my wife's road bike from Sports Basement - I've always been impressed with the quality of the wrenches at SB. The only reason I didn't buy there was because I'd decided on a Spec Dolce and SB doesn't carry Specialized. If you live near a SB, definitely check them out.


----------

